# Gone but NEVER Forgotten



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

For my son Bear 1-1-10 to 7-23-11. Your time with me was way to short. I hope that you know that I did everything that I could for you. I am so sorry that the emergency Vet office did not care enough about you that they made you wait almost 5 hours before they saw you. I will make sure that they give me answers as to why they forgot about you and let you suffer for all that time. My time with you was way to short and I feel robbed. I will love you forever and I miss you everyday. May you have found Mich, Chrissy and Katie and the Rainbow bridge Mich expecially will love playing with you don't let Chrissy boss you around she likes to do that. And you go and find the mud and roll in it once for me don't swim out to far in the lake and know that I will see you again and no one will be able to take you from me again. I will take care of your brother Cubby and you Uncle Buddy. Cubby really misses you alot you two have been togather since birth and he is getting a lot of loving now to help him through this. Buddy has been great with him and is helping him also. We are going to get one of your 1/2 brothers Moose to help Cubby with his loss. But he is not replacing you no one ever could. please know that I love you more the anything else in the world and I will see you again.

Love,
Mom


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Bear, it was much too soon.

My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of your Bear at a such young age, there are no words to describe the feelings. I lost my Buddy at age 9 and half, 11 weeks ago yesterday and pain is still so real, does not go away. He was like bear, big but gentle. These days I caught myself thinking is he to hot there, does he have enough water around to drink. I can not even write here without crying. I am so very sorry, I know how you feel.
Run free sweet Bear


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How tragic! I am so very sorry.. what a horrible loss.
God Speed dear Bear.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no, how terrible. I'm so sorry for your loss and especially sorry that it seems to be from negligence.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose these sweet precious souls.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I am so sorry about your sweet Bear. It was much too soon.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

How tragic!! I so very sorry for your sudden loss. RIP Bear.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry. RIP sweet Bear.


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I was saddened to read this. Bear was taken much too soon, RIP Bear!


----------



## TMarie (Mar 27, 2011)

I truley feel your pain...I to feel robbed....I am glad you can open your heart to another golden..I still feel like I do not deserve this pleasure. Take care, you are in my thoughts...R.I P... run free...
Tracy


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Bear, too young to have gone to the bridge.

(I hate emergency vets - our own vets do not do their own out of hours service, and I know that at the emergency vet our dogs have not received the treatment that we would get at our vets)

Run free Bear with your new friends


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

Horrible. RIP Bear


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rest in peace, Sweet Bear*

Rest in peace Sweet Bear and play with all of your friends at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

My heart goes out to your and Bear. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

I am sorry to hear of your loss of Bear and your pain. I am sure he is looking down and knowing that you did the very best for him that you could and he was so very, very, very loved by you and your family. R.I.P. Bear..


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Peace to you. Bear is at the Bridge running free with all those who have gone before. He is not alone.
Godspeed ~


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. ((hugs))


----------



## My three boys (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you for all who replied The Vet admitted they were in the wrong because Both myself and my Vet called CAVES and told them he was crashing and they said they should have brought him right back they are giving me my money back like that will take our pain away and they didn't even have the decency to call me they e-mailed me I know I can get more money from them but I can't fight it right now because it hurts so bad, and it won't bring him back. Thank you for all your thoughts and prayers it means so much to us I cried reading all of your thoughtsI know you all love your babies also Thank you


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

I am so very, very, sorry about Bear.
I think the Veterinary Association should be told about this emergency vet and how they were so negligent.


----------

